# International Students applying to USA



## roaming_saint (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,
I know that most international applicants have a varied (and somewhat unique) set of questions and doubts pertaining the application process. 
So I thought about starting a discussion topic aimed at the international community of applicants.
So if you are a past, present or future international applicant please join this discussion.
Obviously, US applicants are more than welcome (and actually encouraged) to join the conversation.


----------



## roaming_saint (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll go first,

Originally from: India (West Bengal, Delhi)
Current residence: Philadelphia, USA
Applied to: USC's Peter Stark Producing Program.

Doubts: 
1. Do we have to submit our financial support documents before or after the decisions?
2. What sort of financing or work opportunities are available on campus? (since Intnl students are not eligible for work study)


----------



## Moira (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Guys! 


I'm from Germany
Currently living in Munich
Applied to USC, AFI, Columbia, UCLA and Columbia College, Chicago

I haven't mailed any financial statements yet, because I still wait for admission to sholarships, which will be a big part of my financing, hopefully. From what I have read in the forums of previous years, they will get back to you if they require the financial statement, at least I hope so. For UCLA, where it is required to send a financial statament with the application, I added a cover letter where I explained my situation.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## guerrera (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, Im from Mexico, currently living in Mexico city
Applied to USC, UCLA, Columbia, AFI, Chapman and NYFA. 

I can't discuss monetary issues yet with schools because I have a scholarship and they negotiate financing with schools directly.

Good luck to everyone!


----------

